# Tablero digital Blazer 94



## pcm2016 (May 29, 2017)

Buenas tardes, tengo un tablero digital de una chevrolet blazer año 94. El tablero no enciende, al abrirlo se ve una tarjeta amarilla que es la fuente de poder del tablero. La fuente esta dañada ya que al energizarla no da ningun voltaje. Queria realizar una fuente para reemplazarla porque no consigo el repuesto. Alguien tendra los valores de voltaje en los pines que debe tener la fuente?

adjunto imagen de la tarjeta de poder.

saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2017)

Podes subir una foto por el lado de las pistas? ese módulo podría ser reparado


----------



## pcm2016 (May 30, 2017)

Buen dia, gracias por responder.

Le subo la foto de la parte de abajo de la tarjeta. Le agregue los numeros de los pines para que sea mas facil la identificacion.


----------



## Manbade (May 30, 2017)

Si los componentes están bien puede ser un fusible térmico en el bobinado del trafo.

enviado desde mi Sinclair Spectrum 16k


----------



## pcm2016 (Jun 1, 2017)

repare el tablero, habían soldaduras frías en la fuente.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 1, 2017)

Ahora puedes tomar los datos de voltaje en cada pin referenciado a tierra de la fuente para consultas futuras.


----------



## Pex520 (Oct 27, 2019)

Sabrás de casualidad los voltajes de salida de la fuente, porque tengo un problema similar en mi tablero pero se me quemo una pieza


----------



## LA sierra (Oct 31, 2021)

Buenas tardes, disculpa, tengo un problema similar pero ya soldé todas las conexiones y sigue sin funcionar, no sabes los voltajes que lleva en la salida cada pin ?


----------

